# Atlanta Herf



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

May 14th, 6:00 PM 'til? at the Five Seasons Microbrewery and Restaurant.

We will have a door cover of a minimum of two cigars for a box for the troops in Iraq. As usual, we will have a raffle of all kinds of goodies. Bring your wife/wives, girlfriend, sisters, brothers cousins, fathers and mothers (if you have more than one), bosses, co-workers, next door friends, and even your enemies!

Add to this thread, PM , or E-mail me if you plan to attend so we can get a headcount over to the Five Seasons.

:w


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Bump because the day is drawing near! :w


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

19 BOTL and SOTL have  _"committed"_ so far for May 14! It will be a fun time had by all! Everyone is welcome! :w


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

*3* more days! :w


----------

